# Halooo!



## duppie (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there. I am totally lost - this is my first forum site and it took me about 2hours to get this far and actually post something! They don't make it easy for us dummies!

Anybody out there that can help with an old Hymer control panel - I don't know what is what and its in german... :? 

Thanks and looking forward to someday meet some of you! We are near Windsor, Berkshire.

Regards


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi duppie, welcome to th eforum, sorry can`t help with your problem.
If you click your curser on the blue grey titles it will help you find your way round.

After all these years I have not tried them all.

Dave p


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

hi Duppie

welcome to the site. Give us a clue which Hymer you have and whereabouts the panel is and what's wrong with it, also what year it is.

Joe


----------



## duppie (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Joe

It is a german built 1992 Hymer that was imported in around 2000. The control panel is in the middle against the wardrobe. Everything works so far (except the boiler...) but we are not sure how to switch between batteries (we have 1 leisure bat and engine bat) etc. We camped 1 night and had no power the next morning and we do not know what we did wrong. I can post a pic of the control panel later if that can help. 

There is a switch that says Ein and Aus. When hooked up, it flickers on Ein and burns on Aus? ? That is when we had the flat battery...

There is a switch for bat1 and bat2 - but is it one of those that goes back to the middle and you are not sure on what it is, but not sure if that switches between leisure and engine bat or between leisure 1 and 2? (that we do not have.)

Sorry its a bit fuzzy - but totally knew at this!

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Duppie,

Didn't buy the van from that German family that live in the big house on the hill in Windsor did you?

A picture of the panel would help.


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

duppie said:


> Hi there. I am totally lost - this is my first forum site and it took me about 2hours to get this far and actually post something! They don't make it easy for us dummies!
> 
> Touche dear hearts Plus ca change?


----------



## duppie (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Bill

No sorry - it was not the Germans from the hilltop! 

Here is a pic. Hope that helps. It is really straightforward for the knowledgeable!

Regards
Nicole


----------



## duppie (Aug 1, 2011)

The Pic!!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

The batt 1 positions is to tell you the voltage/ condition of the engine battery and the batt 2 tells the voltage / condition of your leisure battery. It's a condition indicator only and doesn't switch anything. Same goes for your wasser/water fresh and grey.
The other switch will be a simple on or off switch.


----------



## duppie (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Bill. So does the "wasser" one tell you the level of the tanks? Cool 

When we were hooked up, I switched the on/off to on and the light was on, then when I switched it off, it was flickering - why?

Any idea why we would have drained our car battery?

Thanks!! You are a great help!


----------

